# Double beard?? Firefighter let us know!



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

jeffthedj said:


> This contest is like the NBA just make up rules as we go..


Take it to a CBM scorer and see what they tell you it is... there is one in your town.

The last guy I gave that option to quickly declined. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

They also stated that this contest has nothing to do with CBM  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

I was joking about the NBA post by the way...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

jeffthedj said:


> I agree u can split any beard like that but u can tell its not split and can see how big the cuticle is! It's over double the size of a normal one.
> 
> You said it yourself........"how big the cuticle is."....."double the size of a normal." All points that lead to single beard. The size of the cuticle doesn't matter....how many cuticles does. Single beard bird!
> 
> ...


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Firefighter said:


> Listen whippersnapper!
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...


Excellent. This is how beards are scored. Period. THANK YOU for making the right choice. 
By the way, I have not paid any attention to any of the birds entered into the contest this year, including my teammates, hopefully everyone understands that this is simply the right way to handle the scoring.

L & O


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

jeffthedj said:


> They also stated that this contest has nothing to do with CBM


Doesn't need to...the only reason you wouldn't want to have it scored would be to maintain the public perception that it is something that it isn't. It's like holding a 120" buck out real far and saying it's 140" for TV.  

I'm sure you wouldn't want to do that, now would you? 

If you truly believed it was a multi-beard, you'd be at Pat's house tonight getting it scored as such to back up your case. 

Split beards being counted as doubles only diminishes the rarity and impact of a true multi-beard. I've been turkey hunting for 18 years and have still never wrapped my own tag around a true multi-beard. I hope to someday. 

I yelped up a true double beard yesterday morning before a 12 year old kid filled him with a load of Heavyweight 7's. That is the first one in 18 years of killing them that I can claim to have been a part of. My six year old nephew killed a true double beard a few days ago. :help: On both of those birds there is a half inch of skin separating the beards. 

Koz Bow killed a true multi-beard and is in the contest, he deserves more points than a split beard. 

They are rare for a reason, it's best to keep them that way by not claiming they are something they aren't.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

srconnell22 said:


> Doesn't need to...the only reason you wouldn't want to have it scored would be to maintain the public perception that it is something that it isn't. It's like holding a 120" buck out real far and saying it's 140" for TV.
> 
> I'm sure you wouldn't want to do that, now would you?
> 
> ...


my brother killed a true multi-beard bird a few years back behind the house here...what a lucky s.o.b and i made sure that he knew he was! not sure ill ever get an opportunity to take one myself, only time will tell tho!


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

srconnell22 said:


> Doesn't need to...the only reason you wouldn't want to have it scored would be to maintain the public perception that it is something that it isn't. It's like holding a 120" buck out real far and saying it's 140" for TV.
> 
> I'm sure you wouldn't want to do that, now would you?
> 
> ...


Obviously you didn't see the message I wrote about I was joking! Lol! We could careless if it had 5 beards.. This is the reason I never post in these forum unless its about my show. Have a great rest of the season guys and watch for this bird being shot on Hunt Channel this year 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

They're not that rare Scott. Guess you're just not that good.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Guess you're just not that good.


Bring that talk north of 55 

In some areas, they are fairly common. It's certainly a localized genetic trait when you see them so often. The areas I hunt they are not common.

A buddy and I were doing cartwheels when we saw one of our jakes this year is a true double.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

srconnell22 said:


> Bring that talk north of 55
> 
> In some areas, they are fairly common. It's certainly a localized genetic trait when you see them so often. The areas I hunt they are not common.
> 
> A buddy and I were doing cartwheels when we saw one of our jakes this year is a true double.


all the properties i hunt i saginaw county over the last 14 years have only produced the one multi-beard for my brother...i havent even seen another one! my dad took one on his brother's land a few years back that had 4 beards and another on the same land that had a 15" beard...i guess i should be hunting that parcel a little more often!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Heres one we got in 2010... 4 beards #2 in Ottawa county


----------



## deanpeaner (Jan 27, 2011)

got this gut first day of my season this year. scored by a CBM as 18 9/16"


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

srconnell22 said:


> Any video...of the cartwheels?:lol::lol:
> 
> A double bearded Jake would be hitting the dirt if The Big Bird Boys knew about it.:yikes:


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Firefighter said:


> Listen whippersnapper!
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...


It should have been this way all along! Way to take a stand Jason  and way to be that thorn in his side Scotty!


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

*Now what about this one taken from a Snood Ranch Enclosure Hunt?
*


----------

